# Really, you shouldn't have. Such generosity!



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Now, this is what I'm talking about! 

I'm trying to decide where to retire- tips like this make it all worth it.

I love generous pax! Had a great conversation and some laughs with this asshat- I couldn't wait for the tip I knew he'd give me.

Thank God for the tipping option!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

If you get another one you might be able to buy a soda


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

I’ve already got my retirement yacht picked out.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

uberxcalgary said:


> I've already got my retirement yacht picked out.


Lolol this one is ****ing classic, thank you for the laugh


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Julescase Yes, they were very "generous". They probably left a 10% tip from their total cost.

uberxcalgary What did you do to piss them off?


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

Brunch said:


> Julescase Yes, they were very "generous". They probably left a 10% tip from their total cost.
> 
> uberxcalgary What did you do to piss them off?


Nothing lol. Everything seemed pleasant. Was only a 5 min trip. "Hi, how are you?/thank you have a good night" that was the extent of that trip. On their phone the entire time.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Julescase said:


> Now, this is what I'm talking about!
> 
> I'm trying to decide where to retire- tips like this make it all worth it.
> 
> ...


My guess is that 83c made it a nice round number, Like $8.o0 charge to the customer...


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

That’s a lot more than what I got the other night


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> My guess is that 83c made it a nice round number, Like $8.o0 charge to the customer...


Nope! I have studied that GD .83 cents to try to find a rhyme or reason for the number - nothing makes sense. It's not 10%, not 15%, not 20%, it didn't make his total come out to an even amount, it wasn't the date, time, his street address (lol).....there is no correlation between that figure and anything related to the ride or the trip amount.

It's just a cheap pax being cheap I suppose. He couldn't part with the remaining.17 cents in order to make it a full, whopping, ultra-generous dollar. 



uberboy1212 said:


> That's a lot more than what I got the other night


Yeah that shitheel should be smacked silly with a machete.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

This is why I don’t hesitate to cancel on these clowns at 5 mins 1 sec


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Julescase said:


> Nope! I have studied that GD .83 cents to try to find a rhyme or reason for the number - nothing makes sense. It's not 10%, not 15%, not 20%, it didn't make his total come out to an even amount, it wasn't the date, time, his street address (lol).....there is no correlation between that figure and anything related to the ride or the trip amount.
> 
> It's just a cheap pax being cheap I suppose. He couldn't part with the remaining.17 cents in order to make it a full, whopping, ultra-generous dollar.
> 
> Yeah that shitheel should be smacked silly with a machete.


Pax IQ = 83
.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Now, this is what I'm talking about!
> 
> I'm trying to decide where to retire- tips like this make it all worth it.
> 
> ...


How did they come up with that figure I wonder


----------

